# كتب + فيديو لتعليم الــ AutoCAD 2009



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء الى حضراتكم كتب و فيديو لتعليم الــ AutoCAD 2009
الكتاب الاول
Autocad 2009 Beginners Guide
http://www.mediafire.com/?3mhwt2jiqyj
الكتاب الثانى
Architectural Graphic Standards
http://www.mediafire.com/?rmcniwmmmen
الكتاب الثالث
AutoCAD 2009 & AutoCAD LT 2009 For Dummies
http://www.mediafire.com/?zfgy4imw2xn
الكتاب الرابع
AutoCAD.2009.and.AutoCAD.LT.2009.No.Experience
http://www.mediafire.com/?higmjqdm0gd
الكتاب الخامس
AutoCAD 2009 Bible
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4JJJ93N7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z9GUCPZW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FRC5KFX6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R4O5N31Y
الكتاب السادس (تعليم فيديو)
AutoCAD 2009 Essential Training
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SOBNK0WB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EL2Y1ZJ5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4H2COSSD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V6OVIRB6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K8BOMGKZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6IMC5LNN

برنامج لفك الكتاب الخامس و السادس
http://www.mediafire.com/?cyljwj2mzyz

ارجو انها تنال عجاب حضراتكم
وشكرا​


----------



## hanyatia (25 يناير 2009)

شيء اكثر من رائع

واكثر من مفيد للجميع
شاكرا لك استجابتك لتلبية احتياج مهم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 يناير 2009)

hanyatia قال:


> شيء اكثر من رائع
> 
> واكثر من مفيد للجميع
> شاكرا لك استجابتك لتلبية احتياج مهم


 

الحمد لله والشكر لله، وارجو ان ينتفع بيهم الجميع.

وشكرا


----------



## magda (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا
عند تنزيل الملفات تقف عند 99,99


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 فبراير 2009)

magda قال:


> شكرا
> عند تنزيل الملفات تقف عند 99,99


 

الشكر لله ............

بخصوص توقف الملف فهذا يرجع الى الشبكة و ليس عيب فى الملفات.

وشكرا


----------



## neentea (1 مارس 2009)

الأخ أحمد تحيه طيبه وبعد
في موضوعك كتب و فيديو لتعليم الــ AutoCAD 2009

وضعة روابط للدرس الخامس والسادس على موقع
megaupload
وهذا الموقع لايفتح لمستخدمي النت في السعوديه لأنه محضور فكرم ترفع بقية الكتب على 

mediafire
كي نتمكن من تحميلها وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مارس 2009)

neentea قال:


> الأخ أحمد تحيه طيبه وبعد
> في موضوعك كتب و فيديو لتعليم الــ autocad 2009
> 
> وضعة روابط للدرس الخامس والسادس على موقع
> ...


 
حاضر و سوف اقوم بمعمل المطلوب ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد الله صادق (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذه البرامج الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## ahmed malik (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## toktoktata (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## rady82 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*hi*

hi جزاكم الله خيرا:77:


----------



## م_هبه (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## gedoamen (17 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------

